# Smoke Detector



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't forget to change your batteries in your Outbacks camper, it's that time of year for your home might as well keep you home on wheels on the same schedule.
Stephanie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder. I need to get out there to check on it soon anyway.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

With mine having the pink kiss of death for the past week or so, I always pull the batteries from the smoke detector, CO2 detector, and all the remotes.

I put new ones in when un-winterizing in spring.

Steve


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> ...the pink kiss of death...


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Good reminder!

In time zones that roll clocks forward and backwards, we change our alarm batteries at that time. They are synonymous to us now.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> In time zones that roll clocks forward and backwards, we change our alarm batteries at that time. They are synonymous to us now.


I follow two strategies with regards to my battery operated smoke detectors.

*In the trailer * I check/change the battery frequently. I've dated the back of the detector so it can be replaced in 10 years. I'm assuming that RV rated detectors are somehow different (assuming it's a shock resistance thing), so I haven't replaced it with one of the 10-year detectors as at home...

*At home * we have replaced all the battery operated smoke detectors with new "10-year Smoke Detectors w/Hush Feature"; these units contain a battery that will last 10 years. Since smoke detectors should be replaced every 10 years, these detectors should be discarded and replaced _when the battery dies_. This is the recommendation of our local fire department, and I've noted many other departments recommend the same thing. (In Oregon ionization smoke detectors are required to have a hush feature and long-life battery).

The "Hush" part of the new detectors is a button you can push to turn off the detector for a few minutes ... long enough for the smoke from the stove to clear! This feature defeats the need to remove the battery from the detector; people would remove the battery then never put it back (and end up dying a few weeks or months later).

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> The "Hush" part of the new detectors is a button you can push to turn off the detector for a few minutes ... long enough for the smoke from the stove to clear! This feature defeats the need to remove the battery from the detector; people would remove the battery then never put it back (and end up dying a few weeks or months later).
> 
> Ed


That is a great feature of have! So simple, yet so needed.


----------

